# Joost invites - who wants one.



## ora (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi folks,

I'm in the beta of Joost, the social networking/iptv system (formerly the venice project). Its pretty fun and an interesting bit of geek technology. The mac beta runs nicely too, very frontrow-esque

I have two invites, but if you get one please offer at least half your invites here on the forums. To help get more invites for macosx.com folks (assuming people are interested) i'd prefer to hand them to forum regulars i know will share nice this time, but any further ones i get will be entirely first come first served. Promise! 

You can also get in by applying though they have some selection process i don't understand and the waiting list is long. See here to apply.


----------



## ora (Mar 1, 2007)

Mikuro gets the first one, and says he'll post invites here when he gets them.

A note for the other one, i need your first and last name for the invite as well as an email.


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 1, 2007)

I still don't have any invites available, but I just want to point out that as of now, there is no PPC version; it'll only run on Intel Macs. They say that they're working on a PPC version, though.

I gave it a shot. Looks promising. The interface is a little rough, but that's to be expected from an early version. It's still surprisingly slick for a cross-platform app.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 1, 2007)

Wish I had an Intel Mac. From what I hear (TWIT.TV podcast MacBreak Weekly) those Joost invites are hard to get! You're very generous.


----------



## ora (Mar 1, 2007)

Natobasso said:


> Wish I had an Intel Mac. From what I hear (TWIT.TV podcast MacBreak Weekly) those Joost invites are hard to get! You're very generous.



Well, this community is nice to me, (I think i got my original gmail invite here) and its better than being too elitist about it i guess. If they release a PPC version down the line and i am still getting invite tokens you can have one.

Still one up for grabs, intel owners give me a shout!


----------



## fryke (Mar 1, 2007)

memememe!


----------



## ora (Mar 1, 2007)

OK, first two gone but i'll post again here when i get more invites, so will the others I hope. Like i said, others will be first come first served but i hope anyone who gets them offers their invites here too, do unto others and all that.

I'll try and post some impressions over the weekend as well.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 1, 2007)

If you get one to Merlin Mann at 43folders.com I'm sure he'd give macosx.com some major shout-outs on MacBreak Weekly podcast...he's mentioned many times that he cannot get a Joost invite...


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 3, 2007)

Hm... I could try joost as well.


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 4, 2007)

Giaguara said:


> Hm... I could try joost as well.



Me too!!!!!


----------



## andyhargreaves (Mar 5, 2007)

Ferdinand said:


> Me too!!!!!



Me three!!!


----------



## ora (Mar 5, 2007)

So I couldn't log in for a bit, but its all working again now. I'm pretty impressed actually, though I have no idea what the business model is yet - just bandwidth costs must be pretty crazy.

As people say, the interface is rough but workable, and like i said before, a bit frontrow-esque. 

Content seems decent too. Right now I'm watching poker , in pretty decent resolution with fairly few stutters (i estimate 800 x 600). I'm on a 3.5 meg line, but at work with a very high speed line (we have an IXP in the building across from mine) it was pretty much flawless. 

In terms of content range, its ok for now, there could be more but this is a beta, now I'm watching an interesting discussion on AIDS with Bill CLinton from the MTV channell.

I've attached 4 images to let people see how it looks. The first is just a grab of the windowed mode to show the resolution. The second shows the on screen controller, the third the channel selector and the fourth the dashboard-liek widgets they offer.


----------



## ora (Mar 8, 2007)

So if you are waiting for joost, you can get into Zattoo while you wait, free iptv in a few languages, including two BBC channels (nice for me as i have no tv and live in a francophone country - a taste of home).


----------



## fryke (Mar 8, 2007)

Zattoo is very interesting, too!  ... Is the list of available channels dependent on where you're loggin on from? It looks Switzerland-centered to me... Can someone in another part of the world look at the channel list? I see, for example, SF 1 and SF zwei and SF info (Swiss television).


----------



## ora (Mar 8, 2007)

It is swiss actually, though I'm in CH too, its the basic swiss cable package (and I signed up in English on the site, so i thought i might see different channels). Apparently it launched during the world cup, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zattoo .


----------



## fryke (Mar 8, 2007)

Ah, okay.  Well: It's got BBCprime and BBCworld, both of which are _not_ part of the basic cable package of Cablecom anymore. _Finally_ I can get those again.


----------



## ora (Mar 8, 2007)

fryke said:


> Ah, okay.  Well: It's got BBCprime and BBCworld, both of which are _not_ part of the basic cable package of Cablecom anymore. _Finally_ I can get those again.



Ahh, Ok, here in Geneva they always seemed to come in the package with the building, but I guess all the international workers mean there is a big demand for English Language TV, that said, BBC Prime shows such a weird mix of BBC stuff, some really good but so much of their worst programmes too! 

Glad to have helped fryke!


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 9, 2007)

Zattoo doesnt work:

It says:

*You seem to be accessing the Zattoo website from a country we do not serve yet. Please enter your country of residence below, and when our service is available there, we will contact you. You're high on the waiting list, and we look forward to serving you.*

So... that's a no-go for me. How come Switzerland has it but Austria doesn't???
Unfair!!!


----------



## ora (Mar 9, 2007)

Hmmmn, strange, i don't remember is asking me for a country, i guess its via the IP address... Sorry Ferdinand!


----------



## fryke (Mar 9, 2007)

Then I guess we won't ever see US television through zattoo. :/ *sigh* ... I wish I could just get Comedy Central. Just that would be enough. Guess they _want_ us to do illegal things...


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 22, 2007)

I still don't have any invitations, but I just saw this on their blog:



> We're reaching another big milestone this week. After months of testing with many thousands of users, we're ready to move Joost on to the next stage of its development.
> 
> In preparation for this we're closing down applications for the beta testing program on the website at the end of Thursday (GMT). Between this time and the public availability of Joost, access will be by invitation from beta testers only.
> 
> ...


So it looks like if you sign up for the beta today, you're guaranteed to get to use it within two weeks. Gotta act quick, though.

Edit: Whoops, forgot the application link: http://www.joost.com/apply.html


----------



## Qion (Mar 22, 2007)

...


----------



## NielZ (Mar 30, 2007)

I realise i'm not really a part of the 'regular' community, but if anyone has a Joost invite left i'd appreciate it. Tnx.


----------



## powermac (Apr 1, 2007)

I need Joost, because I don't have TV access in my shared apt. How does one get signed up for it?


----------



## ora (Apr 3, 2007)

OK folks, all Joost users should have been given five invites today. For Mikuro and Fryke, you downlaod the new version fo the app then you can do the invites from the 'My Joost' section within the app.

I am offering 4 of my 5 invites here (i need to save one, sorry!). I had planned to start a first come first served thing but others have already asked here, so......

*Gia*, *ferdinand*, *andyhargreaves*, you all get one, just pm me firstname, lastname, email for the invite.

*NeilZ*, you are welcome to one, but you only seem to have an old iMac, and this is for Intel only, and needs 10.4 as well. If you have a machine other than the one in your sig, the invite is yours, if not, I'll give it to someone else.

Powermac, I'm sure one of Mikuro or Fryke can help you out. Else if the others don't get back to me you can have one of mine.

Cheers folks!


----------



## powermac (Apr 3, 2007)

Very generous. I would love since I don't get tv access, but high speed internet access. If I get invites, of course I would pass them to members of OSX.com. Thanks if anyone can help!!!!


----------



## NielZ (Apr 3, 2007)

Ora, very generous that you are handing out your invites here.
To be honest my sig is a bit out of date, i'm the proud co-owner of a 20" iMac with intel processor. I'll just send you a PM, tnx in advance.


----------



## Madelin (Apr 3, 2007)

Id like an invite please, would be greatly apreciated. 

Please let me know if any become available.
Thanks


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 3, 2007)

ora said:


> OK folks, all Joost users should have been given five invites today. You downlaod the new version fo the app then you can do the invites from the 'My Joost' section within the app.



It says "There are no invitations to send out", so I wanted to know, how are we going to get notified if invitations are given out? By e-mail or within the app?


PS: One can see that the app is still developing slowly, because the software keeps on freezing, even after simple commands, for example scrolling through lists etc... Does anyone know any tricks of how to make it faster somehow? RAM isn't a problem though (1.25 GB) and I think 2 GHz is sufficient?


----------



## ora (Apr 3, 2007)

Well you only signed up today so I suspect you won't get invites yet. There have only been two round i know of, the first was two invites, and now five. It may be a while before you get any.


----------



## fryke (Apr 3, 2007)

I have 5 invites to go out. Simply state so here. If you're one of the five first, PM me with "first name", "last name" and "e-mail".


----------



## Madelin (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi id like an invite please. You said not to PM you in your post and then that we should. Shall i?

Recieved : thanks fryke


----------



## powermac (Apr 3, 2007)

Invites


----------



## fryke (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay, two out, three to go. After you've stated here that you want one, PM me with full name plus e-mail.


----------



## powermac (Apr 3, 2007)

Fryke, you can't accept PM, your box is full..


----------



## fryke (Apr 3, 2007)

just emptied it. should be fine now, but your invite's out already.


----------



## powermac (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank A million !!!!


----------



## fryke (Apr 3, 2007)

wow. i even guessed your first name correctly. Or almost.


----------



## powermac (Apr 3, 2007)

Yay!!!


----------



## Madelin (Apr 3, 2007)

Cant get it to work :-(  
Joost installs, so do the channels. Ive opened the ports necessary but the videos dont play. Im on a 2MB connection, is that too small?


----------



## fryke (Apr 3, 2007)

It shouldn't be a problem. But currently I'm seeing net-congested playback, too. Maybe their new beta's public interest is putting too much stress on things? Maybe try again in a couple of hours, days...


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 4, 2007)

Ya, its really slow sometimes, even though I have 3 MB down, so... its definately still a beta (except for the obvious fact that its new). But what I think should be fixed: It freezes in the middle of shows! For example try Guiness World Records Episode 13. Right at the beginning, where the 2nd man catches the frisbee, it just freezes. If I quit and play it again, it also just goes till that exact point.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 4, 2007)

I haven't used any invitations, so I should have 5 (I haven't actually checked since my primary Mac is PPC-based). So post here if you still need one.


----------



## powermac (Apr 4, 2007)

I experienced, what appeared to be, net congestion. Non the less, I greatly appreciate the invite. As a new member I don't get any invites, unfortunately.
Thanks again, highly appreciative.


----------



## andyhargreaves (Apr 4, 2007)

Cheers!  If I get any invites I will post here and share them around.

Andy


----------



## ora (Apr 4, 2007)

Andy - PM me the details i asked for and I'll send your invite.


----------



## fryke (Apr 4, 2007)

he's already got it from me. he meant invites to give out. still got one or two here... who wants one?


----------



## ora (Apr 4, 2007)

Ah ok.


----------



## vladx (Apr 8, 2007)

I would love an Invite (if you still have one) and I will share any invites I get here as well.  Us OSX users need to stick together.


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 8, 2007)

An invite for me would be nice.


----------



## aliensub (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm definetly also up for an invite. 
Interesting to see when they open up for the already signed up beta's...


----------



## fryke (Apr 9, 2007)

I should still have one. PM me if you still need one icemanjc & aliensub.


----------



## vladx (Apr 9, 2007)

If icemanjc or aliensub don't take you up on your offer I would certainly be interested  I know I am new here but I would certainly "pay it forward" here if I were to get invites.

Thanks.


----------



## chevy (Apr 9, 2007)

Any invite left ?


----------



## aliensub (Apr 9, 2007)

Fryke generously gave me one of his. When I get some invites I will share them out here.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 9, 2007)

icemanjc got my first. Vladx and Chevy, PM me your name and email and I'll send you one, too.


----------



## vladx (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Mikuro, Someone I work with heard me talking about joost over lunch and gave me a token.  It looks like I am good to go.  If I get any invites I will pass them along as well.  Thanks again.


----------



## fryke (Apr 10, 2007)

chevy got mine, mikuro.
vladx: sorry for having circumvented you like that. your request was your very first post here, so I kinda thought it wasn't the idea of it all.  glad you're still here.


----------



## chevy (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks Fryke.

Joost is an interesting concept. We'll see how it evolves. I'll let you know when I have invites.


----------



## vladx (Apr 10, 2007)

fryke said:


> chevy got mine, mikuro.
> vladx: sorry for having circumvented you like that. your request was your very first post here, so I kinda thought it wasn't the idea of it all.  glad you're still here.



No worries   I understand completely.


----------



## vladx (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a few invites, anyone still looking for one?


----------



## elander (Apr 22, 2007)

...and since you guys are my only friends, I'll share with you


----------



## vladx (Apr 22, 2007)

elander said:


> ...and since you guys are my only friends, I'll share with you



Nice!


----------



## caribooyj (Apr 22, 2007)

Still got one? I'd love one...please?


----------



## vladx (Apr 23, 2007)

caribooyj said:


> Still got one? I'd love one...please?



PM me your First and Last Name as well as your email address and I will send you an invite.


----------



## SystemError51 (Apr 24, 2007)

If someone has an invite left, I'd love one, too


----------



## vladx (Apr 24, 2007)

SystemError51 said:


> If someone has an invite left, I'd love one, too



PM me your first and last name as well as your email.


----------



## elander (Apr 25, 2007)

I sent my last invite to SystemError51, so it's up to you guys to keep inviting now, 'til I get a new bunch...


----------



## vladx (Apr 25, 2007)

elander said:


> I sent my last invite to SystemError51, so it's up to you guys to keep inviting now, 'til I get a new bunch...



I sent one to him too.  So I wonder what happens when a person gets 2 invites


----------



## vladx (Apr 25, 2007)

caribooyj said:


> Still got one? I'd love one...please?



Caribooyj,

Do you still want one?  If so PM me your First and Last name, as well as your email.  I have just the one left.


----------



## Spiral Girl (May 16, 2007)

ora,

I keep hearing about Joost.  What type of site is this?  

Thanks,

S.


----------



## ora (May 19, 2007)

Hey spiral girl

It isn't a site it's a program that gives you free and pretty decent tv over the net. Users now have about 1000 invites each so you are welcome to one, then you just download the program. Only works on the newer intel based mac's though. I am not around here so much any more, so send me a private ,message with your first name, last name and email and i'll send you an invite. 

To send a private message, click my name next to this post and select "send private mesage to ora".

Cheers, ora


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2007)

I would LOVE to get an invite to this! This is something I've been looking for, for a while now. If anybody has any invites they would like to share, please e-mail me at Tanner AT TannerSite.com.


----------



## ora (May 20, 2007)

Done Trip.


----------

